# Control de varios canales con un solo potenciómetro



## electronicoaficionado (Oct 21, 2011)

Hola a todos. Resulta que estoy armando un amplificador 5.1 para mi pc y necesito controlar el volumen de los 6 canales con un solo potenciómetro, mi pregunta es: ¿Existirá algún circuito o algun circuito integrado que me permita hacer eso? busqué en los foros y no encontre nada. De antemano gracias por la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2011)

¿ Y si controlás la señal de entrada con un potenciómetro estereo ?


----------



## electronicoaficionado (Oct 21, 2011)

Eso hago, pero sucede que mi computador tiene una tarjeta de audio de 6 salidas para conectar subwoofer, parlante trasero, delantero y central por separado y ya tengo un potenciometro de volumen para cada uno de ellos y con amplificadores diferentes pero ahora necesito un potenciometro "master" que permita controlar todas esas salidas con un solo potenciometro, encontre el IC SJ3358 pero es muy escaso y no lo venden por aca. Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius (Oct 21, 2011)

porque no usas un potenciómetro para controlar la iluminación de un led y
 que esa iluminación controle un LDR. o eso o encontrar algun control digital i ponerle pulsadores


----------



## crimson (Oct 21, 2011)

Lo que se usa en consolas profesionales es excitar varios VCAs con un sólo potenciómetro de control por tensión (VCA = Voltage Controlled Amplifier). Habíamos tratado este tema aquí, en el mensaje 6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/nivel-potenciometro-indicador-leds-46980/
Saludos C


----------



## renanvinicius (Oct 21, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Lo que se usa en consolas profesionales es excitar varios VCAs con un sólo potenciómetro de control por tensión (VCA = Voltage Controlled Amplifier). Habíamos tratado este tema aquí, en el mensaje 6
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/nivel-potenciometro-indicador-leds-46980/
> Saludos C



esa me la apunto para hacer pruebas thx.


----------

